# Tricks



## pjcodner (Jun 1, 2015)

Just wanted to share a link to a video of our 4 month old Chloe doing all 15 of the tricks she knows. If only we could teach her not to bite!

https://youtu.be/bmi35EY1n6I


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Good Girl. 
She is so calm and attentive between tricks. Mine would have been bouncing around as soon as they got their treat.


----------



## B_Rawl (Feb 14, 2015)

Wow! Teach me your ways! Our pup is 14 weeks and a very fast learner. We also do clicker training and he learned high five in about five minutes. The problem is that he's so excited about the food that he can hardly stay calm enough! Your pup is stoic and waiting for direction. My puppy is just waiting for more treats!


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

"That's too many times"...I love it!

This is a wonderful video which so perfectly demonstrates how super smart and eager to please they are. Good onya, Chloe!


----------



## SDVizsla (Jun 26, 2015)

Love this


----------



## pjcodner (Jun 1, 2015)

Thank you for the compliments! We bought a bag of Purina One Grain Free Chicken & Sweet Potato adult dog food to use as reward treats (not her fancy Orijen). The kibble is a tiny little triangle. With so many treats given out when training, it's small and less filling.

Chloe responds best to the clicker (along with praise). Every trick has a verbal command and hand signal. Sometimes for fun, we don't speak and just use hand signals. My wife is a stay-at-home Mom and does most of the training. She usually trains after lunch time, when the puppy is calm and content. She always trains in the same area, so Chloe knows it's time to learn. Patience is the key.


----------



## SDVizsla (Jun 26, 2015)

.......printing message board to strengthen my case to be a stay at home dog mom (oh and kid mom - but mainly for Zeke so I can teach him more tricks)!!......


----------



## pippylongstocking (May 21, 2012)

WOW. Adorable and smart!


----------



## Ksana (Mar 30, 2013)

Vizslas pups are smart indeed. Do you know you can earn the trick titles with your pup? We are currently completing the Advanced Trick Dog title (with one more trick left to earn it).


----------



## pjcodner (Jun 1, 2015)

What do you mean? Please explain.


----------



## Ksana (Mar 30, 2013)

pjcodner said:


> What do you mean? Please explain.


With 'Do more with your dogs' who have instructors in many countries around the World, you (same dog - same handler team) may earn titles. If you go on their website, there are instructions and list of tricks to complete for each title. All you need to do is to learn tricks, videotape and submit the videos (an instructor working with you will review the videos and sign off as a witness). Your puppy already knows enough ricks to get your team at least a Novice and an Intermediate Dog Trick titles. Kyra Sundance is a founder and has published books. I see she herself has just started a new class on September 1st (just google it and it comes up). The classes with instructors are free, you only pay if you want your title to be officially registered and a certificate issued.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

http://domorewithyourdog.com/pages/spark.html


----------



## Ksana (Mar 30, 2013)

Your smart puppy could be the youngest Vizlsa earning these titles!


----------

